# Swim Bladder Issue



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My male betta draco has been having swim bladder issues for a while. I've tried clean warm water, salt, and some stress coat, but that hasn't helped at all. I was wondering if there was anything I could do to help him? I was thinking I could put him in a banting bowl and float him in the tank?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

Try feeding him a pea, a blanched pea. You'll need to peel the skin of the pea off before giving it to him and cut the pea small enough for him though.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try this place......

http://bettacare.webs.com/


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lohachata said:


> try this place......
> 
> http://bettacare.webs.com/


Ha ha your funny! I'll try that angelclown. He may have sbd...


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

No angel clown is serious. Sometimes swim bladder problems can be caused by a constipated betta. If you can get the pressure of a full bowel off the swim bladder it might rectify itself. You could let the fish go without food for a few days and see if he is pooping ok. putting him in his own container will allow you to monitor him.
Does he have a fat stomach?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

mousey....he was saying that i was funny....oddly enough...if you set up a website for the care , maintainance and breeding of a fish you shouldn't have to be askin how to treat a problem with that same species...same goes for sending people to that site telling them 
"everything you need to know about keeping and breeding bettas"
not trying to be unkind....just straight forward and real...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He's still lying on his side. He might be constipated. He hasn't been eating, so the pea won't work. He doesn't look bloated at all. btw loha, it's how to care and spawn bettas, not everything you need to know about keeping and breeding bettas. My site has all the info you need for caring for bettas, not for treating health problems. It does have some info and sickness, but the site is bettacare.webs.com, not bettasickness.webs.com.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i'm sorry...i misquoted you...this is what you said.....post #3...........

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/bettas/35258-new-bettas-couple-questions.html


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Should............


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the whole thing ..................

"All your answers should be on this site. http://bettacare.webs.com/"

you left out the "ALL" part.......that statement leads the reader to believe that they need no other answers than what is on that site...
health is a major part of care and maintainance...

and then there is this part....................

If you are having trouble with Bettas, check out my site!
http://bettacare.webs.com/

i ain't sayin....i'm just sayin...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He's still alive. He won't eat, so the pea doesn't work. I tried an Epsom salt bath.


----------

